# Anything other than light or dark?



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

In the new format is there a way to change the color of my page besides the light and dark options? Both the white and black backgrounds are extreme and strain my eyes.

Thank you.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I was about to ask a similar question. My background is just white now. I can’t put my finger on it, but I just can’t navigate it and view it as easily as before. It seems like everything just blends together. I was wondering if that’s just my phone, or if there are theme/color choices or something of that nature.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Currently, we only have light mode or dark mode but the developers are working on a 3rd option for us.

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Have you tried to find your display in light mode?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

southbound said:


> I was about to ask a similar question. My background is just white now. I can’t put my finger on it, but I just can’t navigate it and view it as easily as before. It seems like everything just blends together. I was wondering if that’s just my phone, or if there are theme/color choices or something of that nature.


*How To Switch Between Dark Mode & Light Mode*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click the 3 vertical dots to open the drop-down menu and then click on “dark mode” or “light mode”.








- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Or you can go to your device setting's and darken the light mode.


----------

